# Critique my photographs



## trinidadgonzalezsardi (Aug 24, 2017)

Hey! I posted a thread asking for advice in becoming a fashion and portrait photographer. I tried to keep all your advice on my mind and I'm trying to practice as much as I can. Last weekend I did these with a friend, and I want to know what do you think, what can I change, etc. The third one is the only one it's processed so you can comment on that too.


----------



## Designer (Aug 24, 2017)

#1 & #2 need more light.

#3 is the best one of this group in terms of lighting and frame, and the pose is effeminate, and I presume you planned for that.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 24, 2017)

we have a lot of good portrait photographers here, but for fashion specific shooting, i would definitely talk to @DanOstergren.


----------



## dennybeall (Aug 27, 2017)

I think this model would show better with a less complex background. I prefer the 3rd one with the shirt design drawing my eye to the model.


----------



## davidbeckphoto (Aug 27, 2017)

Work on skin retouching skills. For texture, dodge and burn is king because it's a manual and slow process. Also, your model has a reddish hue that make it look like there's some irritation or inflammation. Color gradients and curve layers with layer masks work nicely. Photoshop the details you'd notice if it were on a billboard. White spots on the nails, the little rip in the jeans that's definitely just wear and tear (not a design choice), the ever-so-mild bags under the eyes, pen marks on the back of the hands - if it doesn't add to the picture, take it out. 

Also, you don't have to photoshop it if you fix it in real life. Iron that shirt. 

Last thing - plain soft lighting is safe, but that makes it kind of boring. There are a million ways to play with lighting. Do it.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 27, 2017)

davidbeckphoto said:


> A lot of my shots are candid, raw, unedited, and unapologetically in-the-moment which I believe adds to the believability and impact of the images.





davidbeckphoto said:


> Work on skin retouching skills.



Something tells me that he shouldn't take retouching advice from someone that proclaims their shots are untouched.


----------



## davidbeckphoto (Aug 28, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> davidbeckphoto said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of my shots are candid, raw, unedited, and unapologetically in-the-moment which I believe adds to the believability and impact of the images.
> ...



By choice. I'm better at photoshop than 99% of the people on this forum.


----------

